# Como cambiar código “C” a lenguaje ensamblador en el 8051



## bramy (Dic 2, 2009)

hola buenas, 
es una consulta alguien sabe si hay algun programa que le introduzcas el codigo c i despues te lo canvie a ensamblador?? NOSE SI DIGO UNA TONTERIA, es que estoy haciendo un programa para el 8051 con el proteus i en c es mas facil que en ensambladorr pero en ensamblador no tengo ni idea 
gracias de antelacion


----------



## krit (Dic 2, 2009)

No creo que haya ningún programa que haga eso directamente. Cualquier lenguaje que uses al final produce números, lo que se conoce como código máquina que es lo que realmente lee cualquier procesador.
La solución que te queda  es coger esos numeros y con un desemsamblador desensamblarlo; asi obtendrias el asm.
El ensamblador tampoco es que sea tan difícil.Para mi lo imposible es el C y eso que lo he intentado ya en varias ocasiones.En ensamblador, eso sí la programación hay que trabajarla mas,desmenuzar mas el programa por decirlo así.
Intentalo, veras que no es tan difícil.
Saludos


----------



## bramy (Dic 2, 2009)

gràcias
buf pero el lenguaje ensamblador lo encuentro dificil i el profesor que tenemos nos lo hace entregar en esta forma i ni idea, konoces algun tutorial o asi para aprender este lenguaje ? gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 3, 2009)

Bramy: Claro que puedes usar C para construirte un ensamblador para el 8051 (yo hice una parte). No es dificil, tienes que organizar los mnemonicos por categorias en un array de cadenas, y asociarle otro array donde estan los codigos de operacion. Construyes un archivo de texto en assembler 8051 y se lo das al programa en C y este genera la lista de los opcodes, listos para quemarlos en una memoria. Salu2.


----------



## kaiser1313 (Dic 4, 2009)

Dependiendo el compilador que uses, cuando compilas el proyecto el te deja creado un archivo .asm directamente... Sino lo que puedes hacer para obtener el ensamblador de un exe, buscate un desensamblador, como el w32Dasm...


----------



## Astharoth (May 13, 2010)

Bueno yo en Keil microvision IDE se puede convertir del lenguaje C en ensamblador, no es muy complicado. También el Raisonance creo que también te puede servir para realizar el cambio. Saludos


----------



## bramy (May 20, 2010)

muchas grácias me ha servido de gran ayuda


----------

